# iMac G4 1Ghz : impossible de booter sur un CD



## Mouloud (2 Octobre 2003)

J'ai tout essayé : 
- insérer le CD de Jaguar, lancer l'installateur et redémarrer.
- Choisir le CD dans le Tdb Démarrage
- Redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche C
- Redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche alt. Dans ce cas, le CD n'apparait pas. Il n'y a que le disque dur.

J'ai essayé avec le CD de Jaguar, avec le CD Hardware Test, avec un CD OS9, avec un CD 10.1, et avec un CD 10 beta. Et aussi avec un CD BootX. Même résultat.

J'ai même zappé la PRAM, à tout hasard (ça fait longtemps que ça ne m'a plus rien réparé, ça... Ca sert encore à quelque chose ?)

J'ai aussi essayé ce que j'ai trouvé ici dans un thread : démarrer avec tout débranché, y compris le clavier.

A part ça, mon lecteur CD marche plutôt bien (c'est le superDrive), si ce n'est que cet été, il me gravait les CD qu'à 8x au lieu de 24, mais ça devait être à cause de la chaleur.

Bon, il faudrait peut-être que j'essaye avec d'autres CD, mais j'ai quand même l'impression que ça vient du lecteur, ou du système. Est-ce que vous pouvez me confirmer ça ? Y'a-t-il un moyen de le corriger, à part changer le lecteur ?

Et sinon, comment on fait pour installer jaguar sur un autre disque sans redémarrer sur le CD ? Parce que l'installeur est caché, de base...

Merci.


----------



## Mouloud (2 Octobre 2003)

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il ne veut pas booter non plus sur un disque externe firewire... C'est normal ? J'ai installé le système dessus avec Carbon Copy Cleaner. Et même chose : il est reconnu dans le prefPan Démarrage, mais si je démarre en appuyant sur alt, il ne le voit pas... Pourtant, la case "prépare bootable" était bien coché dans CCC (elle l'est par défaut)... Je vais essayer d'installer le système sur une autre partition interne, on va voir...


----------



## myckmack (3 Octobre 2003)

Mouloud a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il ne veut pas booter non plus sur un disque externe firewire... C'est normal ?
> 
> ...


Ça dépend de ton ordi. Si c'est, par exemple, un G3 B&amp;B, c'est normal.


----------



## Mouloud (3 Octobre 2003)

Toi, tu as pas trop lu le titre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai le même ordi que toi, mais avec seulement 256 de RAM


----------



## myckmack (3 Octobre 2003)

Mouloud a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as pas trop lu le titre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, ch'croa ben qu'ta raison... 

Sinon, j'avais eu aussi un problème pour booter sur mon FireWire externe (j'utilise Tri-BACKUP). Je l'ai réglé en le formatant (il était pourtant livré formaté et compatible Mac OS X).


----------

